# Reo on FT



## Riaz (10/7/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10015125/2760500-reo-grand-styled-mechanical-box-mod


----------



## rvdwesth (10/7/15)

and the clones they are comming


----------



## Mike (10/7/15)

_Add to cart_

Now where are those darn chalice clones - Oh wait, here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/7/15)

Hey if it looks like a Reo, and works like a Reo, I will totally...

... recommend one for someone else

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike (10/7/15)

Some people are happy to sacrifice quality to save some money - sometimes a wise decision, sometimes not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/7/15)

Mike said:


> Some people are happy to sacrifice quality to save some money - sometimes a wise decision, sometimes not.



Ye no I agree. I'm just messing.
BUT, I do seriously value 'peace of mind'.


----------



## Mike (10/7/15)

@r0gue z0mbie if I'm honest, I see it a bit like piracy. I'd have _never _bought a Reo. But if I buy this, there's a chance I am impressed enough with the system that I end up wanting to get the real thing. I don't expect it to be great, but after seeing your Reo, I've got a little itch again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

Or if you prefer a squonker that does not look like a REO you can click *here*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (10/7/15)

Give is a shout when they clone the mini


----------



## rogue zombie (10/7/15)

Mike said:


> @r0gue z0mbie if I'm honest, I see it a bit like piracy. I'd have _never _bought a Reo. But if I buy this, there's a chance I am impressed enough with the system that I end up wanting to get the real thing. I don't expect it to be great, but after seeing your Reo, I've got a little itch again



Ye its the world we live in.

Ironically, when I make a clone juice, I normally want to go buy the real thing... just to see. 
Those prices though


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Or if you prefer a squonker that does not look like a REO you can click *here*


Wish i'd seen this before preordering the Reo clone that's on it's way to me via the 3f vapes world tour.


----------



## Silver (10/7/15)

Nice find @Riaz 

I wonder what the difference is between this one and the 3FVape one?

Cant see for sure, maybe @Andre can confirm, but it looks like a Standard Profile as well
Lol, shows you that the cloners are not really in touch with it, they just see it and clone it. 
I still wonder what materials are used for the firing mechanism and hot spring - and what the voltdrop under load will be. 

Anyhow, at one sixth of the price, this does seem attractive on price. Just hope the quality doesnt put off potential bottom feeders for ever.


----------



## Andre (10/7/15)

Silver said:


> Nice find @Riaz
> 
> I wonder what the difference is between this one and the 3FVape one?
> 
> ...


Yeah, standard profile - why they got to clone that one I have no idea. Anyhow, relatively easy to shave the catch cup. No idea whether it has a hot spring or not and no one is telling. Same with the contacts. I believe the adjustable 510 is not reverse threaded, which is going to cause a lot of problems imo.
I have no problems with clones, but will always aspire to the real thing if over the moon with the clone. Do not like them using original logos, but can even live with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/15)

An issue i have with clones is that they may put a vaper off the device altogether. 

That was my experience with the Kayfun. 

Now I know that you get good clones and bad clones.


----------



## Ashley A (10/7/15)

Silver said:


> Nice find @Riaz
> 
> I wonder what the difference is between this one and the 3FVape one?
> 
> ...


If it's a 1:1 clone, it could be ground down to an LP like with the original REO and you could put original REO firing pins and hot spring and you're sorted. 

TBH, there is just something so satisfying about using an original REO. I'd still by this but the REO is kinda like a Ferrari F50. Sure a GTR would kick it's as$ or an M4 at a much lower price and both would even have more features added in but... nah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

Looking at my Vape desk here I don't have one clone in operation... even my drip tips are authentics... do I have clones? Yes I do but are any of them in daily use? Nope they are not. I know it is a bit hypocritical because we all do buy clones from time to time but the cloning of the REO just drives me insane... I guess knowing the mod maker really makes it personal.


----------



## 3FVape (11/7/15)

Silver said:


> Nice find @Riaz
> 
> I wonder what the difference is between this one and the 3FVape one?
> 
> ...



I think they are the same with 3Fvape. Because in china, limilted factories producing it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/7/15)

I'm tempted to get one of these to play with and try out some mods to it. I wouldn't want to cut into my pukka reo and stuff it but a clone at that price could be a nice bench test toy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerharddP (11/7/15)

I dislike hypocrites more than I dislike cloners. Cloners produce fakes but it doent make them fake. I personally own 2 clones that I actually use, if it wasnt for the clones i would not have experienced a lot of things simply because I wouldn't have been able to afford the real thing. just my

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (11/7/15)

I understand why people get upset with clones. It takes money away from developers, who may not develop any more products. BUT, if the cloner can make something at that much lower f a price, what does that say about authentic producers? Think back to the earlier days. Swiss clocks were the absolute best, a bit more xpensive yes, but the best. That clock-maker would work 16 hours a day to make the perfect clocks and basically died in his shop. He had pride in his work. Nowadays it seems people expect to design one product, ship it off to be produced in China anyway (cheap labour) and then expects to do nothing for the rest of hs life, living off royalties.Why cry about someone stealing your design when you'retoo lazy to make ityourself in your own country?
Same thing with movies, I'm a proud pirate. No actor needs to be paid hundreds of millionsof Dollars to make one movie. If they took reasonable salaries, people could afford to buy movies, as opposed to downloading them from the net. 

Ofcourse the exchange rate doesn't help either.... 
The only authentics I own are my Nautilus mini nd Reo Mini with RM2, CLT v2 and I think the Termonator mods are authentics.... The rest are all clones. They work, I dig them, I can afford them. End of story.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dirge (11/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I understand why people get upset with clones. It takes money away from developers, who may not develop any more products. BUT, if the cloner can make something at that much lower f a price, what does that say about authentic producers? Think back to the earlier days. Swiss clocks were the absolute best, a bit more xpensive yes, but the best. That clock-maker would work 16 hours a day to make the perfect clocks and basically died in his shop. He had pride in his work. Nowadays it seems people expect to design one product, ship it off to be produced in China anyway (cheap labour) and then expects to do nothing for the rest of hs life, living off royalties.Why cry about someone stealing your design when you'retoo lazy to make ityourself in your own country?
> Same thing with movies, I'm a proud pirate. No actor needs to be paid hundreds of millionsof Dollars to make one movie. If they took reasonable salaries, people could afford to buy movies, as opposed to downloading them from the net.
> 
> Ofcourse the exchange rate doesn't help either....
> The only authentics I own are my Nautilus mini nd Reo Mini with RM2, CLT v2 and I think the Termonator mods are authentics.... The rest are all clones. They work, I dig them, I can afford them. End of story.



First off I agree, but I would prefer an authentic in almost any case, however, if you want to be ******* ridiculous with what you charge for it; I say good luck to you and I'll go find something somewhere else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (11/7/15)

The funniest part of all of this authentic vs clone issue with regards to the REO - on the REO mods website, the RDAs being sold are mostly clones and they are not named i.e. Rogue Styled RDA - but Reomizer 7.0 or Vector Styled RDA rather reomizer 9.0 #justsaying... 

http://reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=32&Itemid=3

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (11/7/15)

Really liking that Cherry Bomber style squonker....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (11/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Really liking that Cherry Bomber style squonker....


I've got that one, so ask away if you wanna know anything. I started a new job this week in a touchy place, so probably wont be doing video reviews of vaping gear until I can suss out the rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/7/15)

I'm doing a group buy with @whatalotigot , we have taken 5 each, Porcupine man has ordered one on the quiet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (11/7/15)

@capetocuba put me on your costumer list for 1 of them pls .


----------



## zadiac (11/7/15)

Dubz said:


> The funniest part of all of this authentic vs clone issue with regards to the REO - on the REO mods website, the RDAs being sold are mostly clones and they are not named i.e. Rogue Styled RDA - but Reomizer 7.0 or Vector Styled RDA rather reomizer 9.0 #justsaying...
> 
> http://reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=32&Itemid=3



You have a very valid point.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> @capetocuba put me on your costumer list for 1 of them pls .


Was making jokes mate  I'm only vaping regulated mods now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (11/7/15)

zadiac said:


> You have a very valid point.


svapiamo do the same thing...lovely wooden squonk boxes, beautiful mods, and then clone attys for sale on the same site.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (11/7/15)

Never heard of them


----------



## Dubz (11/7/15)

Xhale said:


> svapiamo do the same thing...lovely wooden squonk boxes, beautiful mods, and then clone attys for sale on the same site.


It's not about selling authentics and clones on the same site. Reo mods buy clones and then rename them "reomizer 7.0" etc...


----------



## Xhale (11/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Never heard of them


they're really beautiful
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=svapiamo&go=&form=QBIL&qs=n&sk=&sc=8-3

and they sell all the bits separately, including pre-milled boxes, 510's, bottles and so on...Italian designed..the 510 system is called MAV3 and very flexible because it has interchangeable catch cups of different sizes.
You can buy mechs or sx350 versions.

drool worthy items, (the wooden mech one is about 80 euros, cnc milled)
svapiamo.com
(they also sell a button instead of a squonk hole...weird thing, but it is adjustable and works well)

tne it ends up like this, without a squnk hole..the button pushes on the bottle





one-stop squonking shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (11/7/15)

Very nice. I'll have a look.


----------

